# trx 350 vs. prairie 400



## kuntry09 (May 17, 2010)

Right now I'm riding a '02 prairie 400 and strongly dislike it. Although it's mainly used as a work atv, it doesn't bog worth anything and I hate the way it shifts/belt drive among other things that are wrong with it. I came across a '05 trx 350 for $3000 and was wondering if it would really be worth upgrading to, other than the fact that it's a honda. The trx seems to be in good shape and seems to be well taken care of. it's a manuel and lacks the electronic display so I'm not sure how many miles/hours it has on it. It does have swamp lights with bout half of the tread left and rims (can't remember what kind). The only thing that seemed to be wrong with it was that the front brake handle was broke like maybe it had been flipped at one time, but none of the racks were bent. Would it be worth upgrading to the trx since it's only a 350 or would there be a big difference?


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Well I r not liking the belt and the honda is shaft driven and they are real dependable I dont see where you would be losing anything here by UP grading to a dang good bike


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

You just need to do few mods to the old 400 , I have had mine since 98 and I love it . Stock they are gutless ,but clip the carb spring ,add in aftermarket exh. and clutch springs it can becomea new animal , Keep your tires light (zillas etc.) and you will be happier than you could ever be on honda LOL See mine stands straight up now V


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i have a 05 360 prarie that is unbeleaveable, would never consider trading it off, we use it as a loaner bike when some ones bike is broken, also to pull us out when the bigger bikes get stuck, low end torque for days, we run 28 wide an skinny laws on itp rims no problem


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

My '98 Prairie 400 has been a work horse. It has been used and abused. It has covered a lot of ground and had a lot of configurations (tires, spacers, lift, etc.). It is kinda tired and has a few battle scars. it doesn't see much action now, but it will still get you thru the woods. Someday I hope to fix it up with few power mods. My advise, if you have a 400 Prairie, hang on to it.


----------



## kuntry09 (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. I'll keep it all in mind but I'm still not sure as to what I may do. I'm still leaning towards getting the Honda but who knows lol


----------



## mudnutsatv (Nov 16, 2010)

get the 350 they like a tank i drowend mine like times and finally got i snorkeld right and now it unstopable


----------

